# Where to find high performance SE-R parts



## deStroyER (Apr 27, 2003)

hey people, i have hard time to find a good website to look at parts for se-r but i couldn't find any good website.. jim wolf techology has some good but still not enough for me and im tired of seeing hondas and most websites sell honda parts, i looked into nopi.com but it dont have much parts for se-r, of course they have alot parts that are for honda.. i hate honda and they suck, they are for sissy people and nissan is definity better and faster than honda.. toobad, honda never made factory turbo engine because they never knew how to and all they care about is comfortable.. what a sissy and most people buy honda and make it look like fast but its not.. so, do you guys know where website that is all about nissan and sell plenty of parts?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Not many compaines make performance products for the SR20, your main ones are Hotshot, Stillen, JWT, and Place Racing.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

What about HKS, Greddy and Nismo Serban?


----------



## CT/SE-R (Oct 11, 2002)

Here are some SR20Development.com
jgycustoms.com
nipponpower.com
Stillen.com
sr20performance.com
ptuning.com


----------



## deStroyER (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks everybody here, thats what i need to know.. i appericate it.. peace....


----------



## tryptych (Mar 14, 2004)

*WHAT?!*



Fast91SER said:


> Not many compaines make performance products for the SR20, your main ones are Hotshot, Stillen, JWT, and Place Racing.




Not many companies make parts for the SR20? LOLOLOLOL, where have you been? The SR20DE, especially the Japanese SR20DET, is one of the most coveted foreign engines made. There are TONS of parts for that engine. Basically, you name the company, and something's made for it. But if it's the American SR20DE, then selecting parts is a little tricky, almost all of them are meant for the SR20DET, which you would asume the parts to be interchangeable, but a majority of them are not, so look for disclaimers or warnings. Also, if you're confused if it will work with your SR, always call the distributor or manufacturer for details. here's some companies to look in to: Toda, Exedy, Ogura, Jim Wolf Technology, Trust(GReddy), Apex, HKS, JE pistons, Blitz, Kei Office, JIC Magic, KAAZ, Stilllen, RS-R, Motec, Fujitsubo, AEM.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Yay for needlessly resurrecting an oooold thread!!! :jump:


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

deStroyER said:


> thanks everybody here, thats what i need to know.. i appericate it.. peace....


Don't forget Mossy Performance , home of the most recently deceased SR20DE-T. :dumbass:


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

tryptych said:


> Not many companies make parts for the SR20? LOLOLOLOL, where have you been? The SR20DE, especially the Japanese SR20DET, is one of the most coveted foreign engines made. There are TONS of parts for that engine. Basically, you name the company, and something's made for it. But if it's the American SR20DE, then selecting parts is a little tricky, almost all of them are meant for the SR20DET, which you would asume the parts to be interchangeable, but a majority of them are not, so look for disclaimers or warnings. Also, if you're confused if it will work with your SR, always call the distributor or manufacturer for details. here's some companies to look in to: Toda, Exedy, Ogura, Jim Wolf Technology, Trust(GReddy), Apex, HKS, JE pistons, Blitz, Kei Office, JIC Magic, KAAZ, Stilllen, RS-R, Motec, Fujitsubo, AEM.


I guess I must have been under a rock, I had no idea the sr20 was such a popular motor  

What I'm trying to get at is, there's not as much support for SR20s as there are for honda motors. Last time I walked into pepboys, I couldnt buy a header, or full exhaust for my NX.

BTW...old ass thread.


----------

